

Rdio releasing iPad app - jmtulloss
http://techcrunch.com/2011/07/19/rdio-ipad-app/

======
bennesvig
I've been loving Rdio for the last few months. I've pretty much stopped buying
music.

~~~
cyanbane
I bought a Spotify premium membership for a month just to test the waters and
have already gone back to rdio. I am very excited about this ipad app.

